# Happie Tombstone



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thought I'd show off my latest tombstone. It is 7ft long, 5 1/2ft tall. 20 candles and 6 skulls. Wanted to cross Halloween with Dia de los Muertos and this is what I came up with. Hope ya like it!





































Spyder


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fabulous stone! I love it, and it looks great with those lit candles.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You knocked this out of the ballpark! What vision!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that is impressive! I like the "moss" coloring to the stone and at night, it really hits it home with the lighting. Very cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Gang!
That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Super nice stone and the lighting is phenomenal! Really inspiring creation....super cool!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well......it's okay......just kidding! You really you did a fantastic job on the creation of this incredible tombstone! The detail is amazing! The marbling also shows great detail.

I really do like how you incorporated the actual grave area in front of the stone itself making it more like a small monument.

Just a thought, and you could make this an optional piece if you like the idea. Add a small 3 or 4 inch railing or grating around the top of the grave part for accent.

But you can see a lot of thought and care went into this one and that you are able to use it for more than just one thing. Great Job!!!!!  :jol:
*_


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work!! That is truly beautiful!!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice. That is a big tombstone. I'm hoping you designed it in two pieces for easy storage.....


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good job. That is the type that even the kids will go over and look at it. Hate sometimes when going through all the weeks of headaches, trying to get everything perfect and people just pass by all your hard work. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet!!! I love how it looks during the day and night. Great lighting. Friggin' awesome stone.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Really great work! So authentic looking!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great compliments!
Troll Wizard, thanks for the idea! Working on a breathing grave for the center. A grate over that would look cool!
The Pod, It is in 5 pieces .....6 if ya count the center skull. LOL


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

What a great tombstone. Love how it looks in the night shot, the candles give just the right touch of creepiness to it. Great job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Great job on that!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool,great work on the stone. Love all the Skull accents.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is really good!


----------

